# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  آموزش AJAX به صورت pdf (جدید)

## sresoft

به نام خدا
این فایل رو که آموزش AJAX به زبان فارسی هست تقدیم به همه علاقمندان می کنم

َAJAX راه حلی نوین برای برنامه های تحت وب
نوشته سجاد رضایی

لینک اصلاح شد.

معذرت میخوام چند وقتی لینک خراب بود.





> سلام دوستان من لینکش رو پیدا کردم-----
> دانلودش کنید---------------------
> http://dl.veyq.ir/ebook/AJAX34%5Bebook.VeyQ.ir%5D.zip
> 
> این لینکه هم خوبه پیشنهاد میکنم دانلودش کنید.
> http://dl.veyq.ir/ebook/Shorooe_bar_...VeyQ.ir%5D.zip

----------


## m.hamidreza

با تشکر از شما.
در یه نگاه گذری این دو مورد به نظرم رسید:

در صفحه 32 احتمالا سایت meebo به اشتباه membo نوشته شده.ظاهرا از فونت Yagut استفاده کردید که در pdf سایز 100% زیاد جالب در نمیاد BNazanin بولد سیمای بهتری داره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## yakooza2009

دوست عزیز ، مقاله شما رو دانلود کردم
دستتون درد نکنه واقعا عالی بود 
یه سوال داشتم : آموزش ajax toolkit به صورت فارسی دارید ؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> دوست عزیز ، مقاله شما رو دانلود کردم
> دستتون درد نکنه واقعا عالی بود 
> یه سوال داشتم : آموزش ajax toolkit به صورت فارسی دارید ؟


 سلام
برو توی سات من همش هست
موفق باشید

----------


## aserfg

برای دانلود این کتاب و کتابهای دیگر در این زمینهajax به این آدرس مراجعه کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=254555

----------


## hamid_kha

سلام دوستان من لینکش رو پیدا کردم-----
دانلودش کنید---------------------
http://dl.veyq.ir/ebook/AJAX34%5Bebook.VeyQ.ir%5D.zip :چشمک: 

این لینکه هم خوبه پیشنهاد میکنم دانلودش کنید.
http://dl.veyq.ir/ebook/Shorooe_bar_...VeyQ.ir%5D.zip :تشویق:

----------

